# Down I go :(



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Aug 2012)

Riding with my friend at around 15 mph, he's in front on his mountain bike. Nice speed, looks like it'll be a good day - hissssss.... s**t, my tyre's popped. Try my best to control the bike and slow down, nope. I fall, hard.

Damage:

Bent brake lever/brake hood
Burst inner tube
Un trued wheel
Scratches, lots of scratches

I hope that Decathlon will be willing to replace the broken parts. Brand new too, about 24 hours old


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> At the very least they'll fix your buckled wheel and replace your brakes. If I were you I'd get some better tyres, I think the bikes are great but the tyres aren't much cop in my experience. I bet they'll give you a new bike for goodwill though - good luck!


 
I met a nice cyclist today who suggest that I get a pair of red tyres. I was thinking of something like this: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-lugano-road-tyre/


----------



## Norm (14 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I hope that Decathlon will be willing to return the bike and replace it.


On what basis?


----------



## Broadside (14 Aug 2012)

If that damage was there when you collected it I am sure they will replace it but it sounds a lot like it happened as a result of a crash, in which case unlucky.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Aug 2012)

dmoran said:


> If that damage was there when you collected it I am sure they will replace it but it sounds a lot like it happened as a result of a crash, in which case unlucky.


 
Well the tyre popped while I was riding, surely that can't be my fault.


----------



## defy-one (14 Aug 2012)

Glad a fellow tribani is okay.

They will replace it as defective equipment. First blown tyre i have heard of on a Triban. 
You could have them for selling something not fit for purpose etc etc
If they won't swap it - demand a refund!!!!!
(then go to another decathlon! Lol)


----------



## Broadside (14 Aug 2012)

I honestly don't think you can blame them for a puncture. Can you see where the puncture occurred or did the tyre explode? Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Norm (14 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Well the tyre popped while I was riding, surely that can't be my fault.


Wow! Seriously, WOW! Denial and blame culture reaches new depths.



Uncle Mort said:


> They have a _very_ flexible view of returns. We took a tent back wanting to get a new cord and they just told us to take a new one!


Wanting to replace a broken part is one thing, but wanting a new bike because you've damaged it in an accident, though, is completely different, IMO.

I bought a ShakeAway strawberry and Minstrels at lunchtime, it was really nice but, within 15 minutes, the pot was empty. Should I complain?

Whatever their policy on returns, the question, IMO, remains...


jazloc said:


> I hope that Decathlon will be willing to return the bike and replace it.


... on what basis? If we accept your claim that it wasn't your fault, how can it be Decathlon's fault? The bike was fine when sold, then *you* got a puncture, *you* lost control, *you* crashed and *you *damaged the bike...


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2012)

Their get out clause is there's no guarantee it was a defective tyre or you'd damaged it on the ride but if they are worth their salt (so as to speak) they'll help you out, true the wheel and fix the shifters. I doubt they'll replace the frame though.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> Their get out clause is there's no guarantee it was a defective tyre or you'd damaged it on the ride but if they are worth their salt (so as to speak) they'll help you out, true the wheel and fix the shifters. I doubt they'll replace the frame though.


 
Nothing wrong with the frame, it's just the shifters that's bent along with the wheel. By replace, I didn't actually mean the full bike, just the damaged bits. I've got it under warranty anyway.


----------



## mcshroom (14 Aug 2012)

The shifter's very likely to have been spun rather than bent. The wheel will probably need retruing rather than replacing as well. The scrapes are there to stay though.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Aug 2012)

I suppose I should also mention that the bike wasn't shifting/skipping gears.


----------



## HLaB (14 Aug 2012)

Are the levers actually bent or have they just twisted round out of position if its the latter they'll sort that fast by loosening them, twisting them back to the correct position and re-tightening. The should be able to sort out re true your wheel quickly too and you'll soon be back on the road, and thankfully its only material damage. Good Luck


----------



## snorri (14 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> Wow! Seriously, WOW! Denial and blame culture reaches new depths.
> Wanting to replace a broken part is one thing, but wanting a new bike because you've damaged it in an accident, though, is completely different, IMO..


I would be more than a little miffed if I was involved in a crash due to a tyre failure on a bike I had bought new less than 24 hours previously Norm, can't see why you are taking such a strong line on this one?
By the way, Jazloc is a young lad, enthusiastic but still young.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

Damn, sorry to hear about this! I hope that they will exercise a little bit of goodwill and help you out. But Norm kind of has a point, they are not obligated to do so if it was a puncture, they can not be held responsible for the user crashing, unless a component actually failed, getting a puncture is not a component failure, its tough luck. But I would like to hear of a nice outcome where the staff exercise a bit of discretion and help you out the best they can and I expect they will help you out in some way, as they generally seem fairly lax with regards to these things. I would be very sure to make sure I thanked them properly if they do help you out though, as (assuming puncture, not failure) they are doing you a good turn, not fulfilling an obligation.

Did the tyre actually fail? Or was it the inner tube that failed? Or was it a puncture?



jazloc said:


> I suppose I should also mention that the bike wasn't shifting/skipping gears.


 
The one we got for my girlfriend last week is having shifting issues too, I thought it was her technique as she is new to road riding and STI shifters, well cycling in general, having not cycled for 10+ years, but today it was refusing to jump to the big ring so I had a look. Rear shifting is fine, front mech is not working as intended. I tried to re-index it tonight, re-set limit's, sorted cable tension etc, made some progress in that it will shift to all 3 chainrings now but something isn't quite right, whatever I do, it still rubs on the mech, big ring front, small ring back and it still rubs. It is most likely a setup issue, but something I have not much experience with so not going to fettle any more.

Also there was a rogue spoke nipple (all spokes on the wheel are fine, nothing loose, this is an extra) within the rear wheel rim, within the box section, it moves about between 2 spokes making a noise, but cant be removed without removing 1 spoke, I have never touched my wheels in this capacity so I am not going to start fiddling her wheels, else I will be in the dog house if I make a mess.

Called Decathlon, they said they will fit it in and resolve the issues, but will take them an overnight turnaround, not a big deal really, but annoying as now it's going to cost 2 more train journeys to drop off and pick up. Going to have to get it sorted quick sticks, while she is still enthusiastic, as she was looking forward to going for a ride this weekend.

Just one of them things!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Damn, sorry to hear about this! I hope that they will exercise a little bit of goodwill and help you out. But Norm kind of has a point, they are not obligated to do so if it was a puncture, they can not be held responsible for the user crashing, unless a component actually failed, getting a puncture is not a component failure, its tough luck. But I would like to hear of a nice outcome where the staff exercise a bit of discretion and help you out the best they can and I expect they will help you out in some way, as they generally seem fairly lax with regards to these things. I would be very sure to make sure I thanked them properly if they do help you out though, as (assuming puncture, not failure) they are doing you a good turn, not fulfilling an obligation.
> 
> Did the tyre actually fail? Or was it the inner tube that failed? Or was it a puncture?
> 
> ...


 
I know they aren't obligated to do anything but they seem like a pretty good store and I've heard good things about them.

I took the wheel off and the tube had burst in three places.

Reckon it's worth taking the bike into the shop earlier in the day?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> Are the levers actually bent or have they just twisted round out of position if its the latter they'll sort that fast by loosening them, twisting them back to the correct position and re-tightening. The should be able to sort out re true your wheel quickly too and you'll soon be back on the road, and thankfully its only material damage. Good Luck


 
I think they're just twisted out of position, probably just some adjusting, some truing and maybe some gear indexing.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I know they aren't obligated to do anything but they seem like a pretty good store and I've heard good things about them.
> 
> I took the wheel off and the tube had burst in three places.
> 
> Reckon it's worth taking the bike into the shop earlier in the day?


 
They are generally very good and I hope they will help you out.

That overnight timescale was just my local Branch's (Stockport) comment when I called them this evening after a frustrating 90 mins of tweaking the damn mech to no avail and stripping the wheel down and pulling the rim tape off to find the ninja spoke nipple but being unable to get it out. You branch may not be as mad busy, best to call them in the morning. Stockport branch cycling section is MAD busy atm, like still rammed right up to closing time.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Well that overnight timescale was just my local Branch's (Stockport) comment. You branch may not be as mad busy, best to call them in the morning. Stockport branch cycling section is MAD busy atm, like still rammed right up to closing time.


 
It was pretty quiet when I went in on Monday, then again, that was at about 8pm.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2012)

Also, not sure anyone asked you yet, but were you okay following the crash? Hopefully not too banged up.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Also, not sure anyone asked you yet, but were you okay following the crash? Hopefully not too banged up.


 
Got a slice in my knee, road rash from getting my arm jammed in my friends rear wheel while we were still moving (spokes are sore!) but not too bad.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Stockport branch cycling section is MAD busy atm, like still rammed right up to closing time.


 Yep, I was in there this afternoon at about 4pm and it was MAD busy! There must have been about 6 bikes being ridden around the store, mostly by unsupervised kids 


Jazloc, I have read and reread this thread and I still don't know what you fairly expect the store to do? I guess they should probably take a look at the indexing but other than that it seems like you had a fast puncture? I have never heard of a tyre 'bursting' simultaneously in 3 places. I expect it much more likely the deflation and subsequent accident damage has caused 2 further punctures to the inner tube. I hardly think Decathlon can accept responsibility for a puncture to a tyre that has remained otherwise suitably inflated since it left the factory weeks or months ago?

Sometimes life just deals a sh*tty hand. You have to accept the loss, take it on the chin, chalk it down to experience, take the rap etc…. These things happen and to make a fuss about it being someone else’s fault just sounds, well….. childish.

By all means take it back to the store and tell them what happened, they may surprise you. Just don’t be upset or disappointed if they shrug their shoulders and give you an honest price to carry out the repairs required.


----------



## dslippy (15 Aug 2012)

You always carry a puncture repair arrangement because punctures happen and are unpredictable. There is no reason to think anyone at fault, and no reason particularly to think the shop at fault and obliged to do anything more than listen sympathetically, and see if they can sell you something more.
It may be that the inner tube was defective, but by the time you settle that properly you have invested far more time than it is worth.

Be grateful for having fallen without too much personal damage.


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Aug 2012)

^ Skol, I think he's got a point. In my experience damage like that doesn't happen from a normal puncture, or even split in other places after the initial puncture. I've ridden the odd flat tire for yards and yards and not has anything like that and he isn't likely to have ridden at all on the flat tire as he came straight off. It really does sound as if the accident was caused by the tube blowing which happened because it was faulty.
If he was saying he looked at it and retrieved a thorn or a nail then I'd suggest that there was nothing the shop had to do about it. I know that if I was working in a shop where a customer came in and the tube was as described I would certainly give him the benefit of the doubt and make good on the repairs. From the retailers point of view it affords a lot of good will at virtually no cost.
I really don't see this as compensation culture gone mad, I really think he has a very fair point and I can't see how the retailer could honestly and definitely that the tube was not faulty given its state. The least he can do is present the bike and the facts as they are and see what happens.


----------



## Berties (15 Aug 2012)

Tyres will go and rupture on any bike, they will tell from the damage in tyre if it is a fault on the tyre or you just hit a flint ,I did the same on a 2 k bike but stayed on,I replaced both tyres with conti gaitors,a good bike mechanic will straighten the wheel for free, but it may be a learning kern in your cycling journey ,punctures while riding were covered on the cycle show lately may be worth a watch


----------



## Norm (15 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> I would be more than a little miffed if I was involved in a crash due to a tyre failure on a bike I had bought new less than 24 hours previously Norm, can't see why you are taking such a strong line on this one?


Tyre failure? Or puncture? If it is a tyre / tube failure, then yes, but the OP suggested puncture.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Aug 2012)

What was the condition of the tyre, in the 3 places that the 'bursts' occured? Any shards of glass or anything stuck in there?? Sounds weird to me... Just to confirm - there is rim tape in place in between the tube and rim, isn't there?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (15 Aug 2012)

Did you get the bike from The Fort branch? If so I find early in morning or late at night best time to visit. Never had problems with customer service there either.


----------



## Norm (15 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> can't see why you are taking such a strong line on this one?
> By the way, Jazloc is a young lad, enthusiastic but still young.


I know his age and his enthusiasm, my son is 14 and got himself a new bike just a couple of days before jaz. What I don't know is how age and / or enthusiasm has any relevance to liability for the damage.

My son would be horrified if he fell off and damaged his new bike. He wouldn't be looking to take it back and try to get a new one, though.

As for taking a time strong line, I've just been looking for the basis of a claim. As that appears to have been that 'they're a pretty good store', my questioning seems valid.

If the tyre / tube did fail, though, that's different.


----------



## Edwards80 (15 Aug 2012)

It's worth taking it in to explain what happened. A puncture can't really be blamed on them but when a spoke broke on one of the Aksium wheels I fitted to the Triban (after about 1200 miles) they fixed it for the cost of the spoke (a couple of quid). They're generally pretty fair when it comes to sorting problems out.

Don't go in demanding they replace bits of the bike though, I don't think they will take too kindly to that


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2012)

They will fix it up for you but there will be a charge. Their may not be if they found that the tube was defective, but an instant puncture, quite often can result in further damage to the tube and rim, both needing replacing.

I've had that happen before. TBH you falling off was likely to be your lack of 'skill' with the new bike. Front punctures are a bit scary, but are controllable from the speed you were doing, not so from 40 mph.

Pop in and ask them to check it over for you, but do expect a charge. Punctures do happen, and there is some right crap on the roads. Some areas suffer more from flints being on the road, and these take your tyres out quick. Round here it's either glass or hawthorn spikes.


----------



## Col5632 (15 Aug 2012)

Geeso, only had the bike 24 hours and its half wrecked already 

Hopefully they atleast sort the bike out at cost and hopefully you aint feeling too sore after it all, seems like a bit of bad luck


----------



## Fubar (15 Aug 2012)

Hard to bear, though at least now it is marked you won't worry so much about it  Hope you are ok and you get the bike sorted, by whatever method. See you on the next CC Ecosse.


----------



## defy-one (15 Aug 2012)

The positive if they don't swap it and repair instead, is the scratches will stop it being nicked! :-)


----------



## Risex4 (15 Aug 2012)

Scratches - as hard as they can be to bare at first - are what makes the bikes yours. I know the story behind every scratch, nick and slight dent on my bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2012)

Scratches - as hard as they can be to bear at first - are a pain in the ass.

I don't want any 'battle' scars on my bikes thank you. I have one on the CAAD that was caused when some muppet knocked it over, I don't want anymore, or the stories that apparently go behind them.

You will get sorted one way or another, but I too suspect you will have to put your hand in your pocket, l've had loads of punctures that couldn't be pinpointed to what the cause was, this sounds like one of those instances coupled with inexperience and possibly over exuberance.

It's all part of lifes rich tapestry my friend, learn, fettle and move on.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (15 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I met a nice cyclist today who suggest that I get a pair of red tyres. I was thinking of something like this: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-lugano-road-tyre/


I got a set in black if you want them, off a new bike,free of charge. Black tyres on red bike look good


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

Fokker said:


> I got a set in black if you want them, off a new bike,free of charge. Black tyres on red bike look good


 
Really? That would be ideal!


----------



## snorri (15 Aug 2012)

Norm said:


> If the tyre / tube did fail, though, that's different.


That's what I understood from the OP.
I've had a few punctures in my time but these have never resulted in a crash, although I recall witnessing a tyre split and the tube popping out and stopping the wheel turning, which is what I assumed had happened in this case.


----------



## mikmurray (15 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> I met a nice cyclist today who suggest that I get a pair of red tyres. I was thinking of something like this: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-lugano-road-tyre/


i had these tyres and i would highly recommend them, puncture proof, easy to put on, looked good and the ride was smooth, awesome buy for the price, when i get my new bike i will be getting the same tyres again.
great tyres


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (15 Aug 2012)

They are yours if you want them,they might even be Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Slick I am not sure and cant get out to shed at moment. Its pouring down at moment. Will take a look when it stops


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2012)

mikmurray said:


> i had these tyres and i would highly recommend them, puncture proof* RESISTANT*, easy to put on, looked good and the ride was smooth, awesome buy for the price, when i get my new bike i will be getting the same tyres again.


FTFY


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (15 Aug 2012)

Fokker said:


> I got a set in black if you want them, off a new bike,free of charge. Black tyres on red bike look good


 
All I can see at the moment is a pair of Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tyres. I have 1 lugano tyre but can not see the other one. You are welcome to have the Zaffiros if you want them as I said free of charge. Colour black.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

Fokker said:


> All I can see at the moment is a pair of Vittoria Zaffiro Pro tyres. I have 1 lugano tyre but can not see the other one. You are welcome to have the Zaffiros if you want them as I said free of charge. Colour black.


 
Sounds good, are they 700x23c? Let me know if you find the Luganos


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (15 Aug 2012)

Yes they are 700x23 off a new bike. I will take a better look in shed when I get home from work tomorrow for other tyre. Its still raining and so dark out at moment, my torch battery needs replacing


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

Fokker said:


> Yes they are 700x23 off a new bike. I will take a better look in shed when I get home from work tomorrow for other tyre. Its still raining and so dark out at moment, my torch battery needs replacing


 
Thanks for that, anything's better than the stock B'twin ones


----------



## defy-one (15 Aug 2012)

I was out on my Defy - 2 miles from home - hit a drain cover hard - instant rear blowout!!!!!
My son was with me and started worrying about what we do now! Lol
It i said gives me a chance to try out tyre levers,pump and new inner tube. 15 minutes later we were on our way.
So Jazloc .... These things happen my young friend. Rear was sliding about silly and i had to be careful as i came to a stop with cars overtaking me. Must have been crazy with a front blowout


----------



## sabian92 (15 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Well the tyre popped while I was riding, surely that can't be my fault.


 
But how it it THEIR fault?

Punctures happen. You can't possibly expect them to replace it based on the fact the tyre punctured. It's a part of life if you ride a bike. If you don't like punctures, get a pair of these:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/schwalbe/marathon-plus-tyre-ec001798


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Aug 2012)

So what happened? Did you take it back to Decathlon Today and did they sort it?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> So what happened? Did you take it back to Decathlon Today and did they sort it?


 
Not taking it to Decathlon. Didn't want to ride it today (got a sore back), going to take it down to my LBS and have them sort it. Expecting it to cost around £20, no biggie.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Not taking it to Decathlon


Why


jazloc said:


> I hope that Decathlon will be willing to replace the broken parts.


Quick change of mind?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Why
> 
> Quick change of mind?


 
Judging by the lovely responses in this thread, Decathlon won't do anything. No point driving 15 miles for nothing, right?


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Judging by the lovely responses in this thread, Decathlon won't do anything. No point driving 15 miles for nothing, right?


I've heard THIS guy has invented something that could help


----------



## defy-one (15 Aug 2012)

Agreed - ring them. Might just save you a few quid. Reckon £20 is a conservative estimate


----------



## sittingbull (16 Aug 2012)

The least you could do is phone them.

Decathlon must be selling container loads of Tribans based on the positive reviews on sites like this. Your (jazloc's) threads this week alone have had nearly 2500 hits. Opinion is clearly divided as to the cause of the puncture and I would think it would be difficult to prove the tube was defective (although it might have been). Punctures happen and are often unexplained (I had one on the turbo trainer  )

Maybe drop them an e-mail with a link


----------



## speedygoo (16 Aug 2012)

I would also pick up the phone or email them, you may be supprised by their support, I'd at least think they would give some form of goodwill gesture given that it's so new.


----------



## martint235 (16 Aug 2012)

I'd be surprised if they did anything other than fix it for a fee. I'm afraid it's a puncture and they happen.

I had a front blow out on the FNRttC last week. Still no idea what it was but it slashed the tyre (thanks to Adrian for his amazing tyre boot that got me to Harwich) and I went from 145psi to 0 in about a foot of road. It's just live and learn. Also meant I had to buy new tyres!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'd be surprised if they did anything other than fix it for a fee. I'm afraid it's a puncture and they happen.
> 
> I had a front blow out on the FNRttC last week. Still no idea what it was but it slashed the tyre (thanks to Adrian for his amazing tyre boot that got me to Harwich) and I went from 145psi to 0 in about a foot of road. It's just live and learn. Also meant I had to buy new tyres!!


 
145??!? On what tyre, and how heavy are you?


----------



## martint235 (16 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> 145??!? On what tyre, and how heavy are you?


Schwalbe Duranos and I weigh around 14-15 stone.


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2012)

I blame Wiggle for all this - got to be their fault !


----------



## martint235 (16 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> I blame Wiggle for all this - got to be their fault !


Well I could blame Planet X as they sold me the bike with Duranos on.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> I blame Wiggle Halfords for all this - got to be their fault !


FTFY


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Aug 2012)

Something should be done - I blame the Government !


----------



## Markymark (16 Aug 2012)

I own a business and we sometimes get things coming back to us that isn't our fault. How we deal with it very much depends on how it was presented to us. Often, if someone says, look, this happened, I know it's my fault/an accident, we might say we'll fix it at a reduced rate. If the person comes in demanding it sorted out and trying to push it through with accussations/lies, then we'd be much more inclined to investigate it properly and then charge full price if it is determined its not our fault.

Other factors in our response would be, what we would think is a fair thing to do rather than what we are obliged to do, what the goodwill would be worth to us (repeat business etc). I do not know the exact circumstances of the OP, but I would always suggest the more reaonsable you are, the more reasonable the person you are dealing with will be. However, a lot of this depends on the person you speak to. A manager with the authoority is better to speak to as they may be more able to flex the rules.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Aug 2012)

Is there a petition I can sign?


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Aug 2012)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I own a business and we sometimes get things coming back to us that isn't our fault. How we deal with it very much depends on how it was presented to us. Often, if someone says, look, this happened, I know it's my fault/an accident, we might say we'll fix it at a reduced rate. If the person comes in demanding it sorted out and trying to push it through with accussations/lies, then we'd be much more inclined to investigate it properly and then charge full price if it is determined its not our fault.
> 
> Other factors in our response would be, what we would think is a fair thing to do rather than what we are obliged to do, what the goodwill would be worth to us (repeat business etc). I do not know the exact circumstances of the OP, but I would always suggest the more reaonsable you are, the more reasonable the person you are dealing with will be. However, a lot of this depends on the person you speak to. A manager with the authoority is better to speak to as they may be more able to flex the rules.


 
Or in the case of my ex-LBS, the guy in charge is a complete a-hole who sits on his fat behind all day and provides no goodwill services whatsoever.


----------



## Markymark (16 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Or in the case of my ex-LBS, the guy in charge is a complete a-hole who sits on his fat behind all day and provides no goodwill services whatsoever.


 
My business has nothing to do with bikes, but the principals are all still the same.


----------



## davefb (16 Aug 2012)

must admit , i'd probably see if they'd have had a look.. tube bursting in 3 places sounds wierd to say the least.

lets face it, you might be the 3rd person that this has happened to this week due to a previously unknown fitting problem..


that or you ran over a load of glass :-/


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Schwalbe Duranos and I weigh around 14-15 stone.


 Must be like riding skis on rough ice!


----------



## martint235 (16 Aug 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Must be like riding skis on rough ice!


Not at all. The bike (Lelly) is a Titanium sportive and the setup is very comfortable. The furthest I've done so far is 230 miles in 17 and a bit hours, as I say very comfy.

The Duranos had done around 3,000 miles. I think there's still a lot of wear left in the rear one but I've ordered two new ones. The setup will remain the same for LEL next year.


----------

